# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  My Hairline story-Thank you Dr. Carlos K. Wesley!

## Debbie Jersey

am writing this heartfelt testimonial with great pleasure, gratitude, and relief. It's my hope that my great fortune in finding Dr. Carlos Wesley will also become yours. I am a fifty-nine year old woman who feels twenty-nine, so I wasn't going down easy! In Sept of 2014, I noticed my widow's peak was disappearing and my hair line receding. This was a huge dilemma because I have always worn my hair pulled back, a classic Audrey Hepburn look. Now, the me I always saw in the mirror, was vanishing. In October of 2014, I went to a NYC dermatologist where they performed a full work-up which comprised of a biopsy, and blood work which included thyroid, auto immune, and ferritin level. Everything came back normal. I followed the protocol, Avodart, biotin, and lots of vitamins. Nothing seemed to stop the nightmare. When I looked into the mirror, I could see that my hairline continued to recede, thin out, and finally, I saw an empty spot. A HOLE!!!
Fast forward, it's now Sept. 2015, a year later. I started researching and reading every Hair Forum website that I could. I began seeing the names of the same few doctors over and over again, Dr. Carlos Wesley being one of them. One of the testimonials I read on a Hair Forum site inspired me to seek out Dr. Wesley and make that phone call. I called for an appointment and Barbara, the office manager, answered. I told her that I was hanging by a thread, was ready to have a nervous breakdown, and needed an appointment immediately. She told me that unfortunately I would have to wait four weeks for the next available appointment. OMG! Barbara promised me that she would call me if she had any cancellations.  Two days later I got the call and was in the office the following week. Barbara was a life-saver because she really UNDERSTOOD. She was as excited for me as I was to get the appointment. We bonded immediately. Barbara GOT IT!
November 6, 2015 was the end of the nightmare. I met with the brilliant, humble, and let's not forget to mention an accomplished surgeon and Yale graduate. He was soft-spoken, kind, sincere, compassionate, and also had a sense of humor. He made me feel that it was his pleasure to meet me and not me him. My consultation with Dr. Wesley was a miracle to me. As he explained my options, he showed me photos of his clients who had similar hair loss and the positive outcomes that they had. I knew I didn't have to suffer and live with this problem anymore. He told me that he was going to put the smile back on my face and restore my hairline. At that moment, I knew I was in the right place.
The day of the surgery was actually relaxing. The nurses were professional and very sweet, making me feel comfortable every second that I was there. I can tell you that I felt no pain whatsoever. No anxiety. This doctor was an answer to my dreams! 
I write this so if you have any doubt, DON'T! The best advice I can give you is not to wait until your hairline or hair pattern is too far gone because Dr. Wesley will recreate the pattern and restore all the hair that you lost. FYI, 40% of Dr. Wesley's patients are women.
I don't consider myself a great writer, but because I am so fortunate to find this gem of a human being and brilliant doctor, I felt compelled to write, sooooooooo DON'T WAIT!

Debbie, New Jersey

----------


## johnnywadd

With all due respect Debbie, I could of sworn I read this post or similar a week or two ago. Deja vu maybe?

----------


## Artista

*Hi Debbie Jersey* *Thanks* for creating this thread of yours!!

*Good luck to you!!!* Cheers.

----------

